# Bootfehler : DEVFS nicht im XFSKernel

## dennis2002

Habe heute das erste mal Gentoo Linux installiert. 

Bin damit super zufrieden. Einen großes Dankeschön an die Autoren

der deutschen Installations Doku. Leichter sollte es nicht mehr sein  :Wink: 

Habe alle lebenswichtigen Komponenten zum Laufen gebracht.

Allerdings bekomme ich beim Booten folgenden Hinweis :

#/sbin/rc : clear  command not found

#

#The gentoo linux system initialization scripts have detected that your #kernel has been without DEV FS support.

Ich nutze den XFS-Source Kernel. Habe auch devFS Support mit

kompiliert. 

Wo kann ich noch ansätzen und den Fehler versuchen zu finden ?

----------

## Udo

Hi,

ich setzte mal vorraus,das du weisst wie man ein kernel konfiguriert und kompiliert.

Du brauchst nur eine Option unter File systems

aktivieren. 

Die option lautet /dev file system support (EXPERIMENTAL)

Danach neu kompilieren, und Kernel im boot Ordner packen und die Meldung ist weg.

Gruß Udo

----------

## dennis2002

Danke.

Das Problem lag aber wo anders.

Hatte vergessen den grub neu zu installieren, damit dessen

Änderungen in der Conf File wirksam wurden.

----------

